# Workholding/vise link



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this link works?I think they're usually associated w/DP's....and certainly work for that.I was givin an 8" years ago that was simply out of adj......tuned it,works flawless.We use it once in a while on DP.Its main purpose 'round here is workholding when you need a vise with heft for use on top of bench.They're heavy enough to hold with or w/out clamping.

http://www.heinrichco.com/gpvise.htm

Buying new would require some pretty deep pockets......but keep an eye for a used or one on the cheap.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup, I got the 4" model*

And I use on the DP or sometimes on it's side to hold small/short stock to cut on the metal bandsaw. The pressure is surprising. Heinrich is great quality. Good suggestion, in fact any small drill press vise will work. :thumbsup: bill


----------

